# Klipsch 12 replacement



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

A friend of mine Klipsch Synergy 12 driver has blown. It's a downward firing driver. He has the original receipt & purchased it through zeegs. But they're not an authorized online retailer as I understand it. So not sure if Klipsch would honor the standard 5 year warranty that comes with it. If he's unable to get a replacement through Klipsch where would you suggest would be the best place to find one? I thought if we matched the frequency range, wattage ratings, that it would be fine. Does the downward firing element of it make any of the variables different?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Tom,

I'd still try Klipsch first. If it's exorbitantly priced, then yes, look at alternatives. However, the alternative driver would need to have similar T/S specs to work properly in that box/tuning.

cheers,


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with AJ. :T


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Gentlemen. He found his receipt & got in touch with Klipsch. They sent him a new driver. Didn't even know the guy, he was selling it on ebay, but when I learned of how little he knew, felt like I should help him out. He had solid gear throughout his system, but wasn't getting anywhere near it's potential. He set the Auddessy up, & never adjusted a thing. 

Anyone else who trusts the Auddessy or AccuEQ completely needs to check again in my opinion. For example his Auddessy (the best version, XT I believe, get some of these acronyms mixed up) had set his rear surrounds at 200 Hz. My neighbor front highs were set to 150 Hz. The former set at 200 frequency response started at 46 Hz, & the neighbors at 52 Hz. There's no scenario in which either of those should of been crossover higher than 80 Hz. 
Get the specs on each speaker in your system if the frequency range starts at 46 set it at 50 Hz. If it's 64 put it at 70, simply round up. 

Need to start a thread on this as I've heard from quite a few that blinday trus the auto cal even though if will give a different measurement on one channel at least the majority of times they use it.


----------



## jerybellsr (Nov 16, 2014)

Get the specs on each speaker in your system if the frequency range starts at 46 set it at 50 Hz. If it's 64 put it at 70, simply round up.


----------

